# Looking for weekend work



## legendrider (Apr 12, 2004)

I know its not often guys hire for the weekend or just saturdays, but I would like to learn from someone about the ins and outs of climbing. I did take a 40 courses with ACRT and found it good but not great. Unfortunatley I cant leave my job at the moment for full time tree work. I would like to get my feet wet slowly but surely. Dont mind hauling brush either! I waiting for my new climbing saddle to come on back order. its a Weaver with 2 floating Ds. I tried alot of saddles with my class and sat in them all for a few hours each. when it came down to it I liked the weaver. Can anyone help? E


----------



## Tree Machine (Apr 19, 2004)

*Find any work yet?*

I would love to have a groundguy for just weekends. Weekends are when I definitely want to work, because people are home and I can drum up a lot of business on a Saturday or Sunday. Love teaching newbies, too.

I take Tuesdays and Wennesdays off. Sometimes Fridays. Sometimes one of the weekend days, all sorta depends on the weather and my mood, post java.

The problem is, you're in Jersey, and I'm in Indianapolis. My loss. Tree Machine


----------



## legendrider (Apr 21, 2004)

*if I am ever in Indiana*

Ill be more than happy to haul some brush 4 ya. Thanks for the post .. E


----------

